# How to get my internet signal stable?



## teo (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi.
Because the radio signal live internet stutters? After a few minutes the signal falls.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 14, 2014)

Broken accesspoint? I recently replaced mine because of that same behaviour.


----------



## teo (Oct 14, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Broken accesspoint? I recently replaced mine because of that same behaviour.


I do not understand what you mean Broken accesspoint.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 14, 2014)

My accesspoint didn't have a stable signal giving me lots of disconnects and a really lousy ping when it was connected. It was a couple of years old and prone to overheating (especially last summer as it was quite hot for Dutch standards).  Long story short, my accesspoint needed to be replaced.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wireless_access_point


----------



## teo (Oct 14, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> My accesspoint didn't have a stable signal giving me lots of disconnects and a really lousy ping when it was connected. It was a couple of years old and prone to overheating (especially last summer as it was quite hot for Dutch standards).  Long story short, my accesspoint needed to be replaced.


The connection to the network is through router is new. Router connection to the machine is via ethernet cable LAN and wireless.


----------



## youngunix (Oct 23, 2014)

teo said:


> The connection to the network is through router is new. Router connection to the machine is via ethernet cable LAN and wireless.


Did you mean "...and *NOT* wireless"? Because why would use both on one machine?
Connection stutters are due to a lot of factors such as; distance between server and your location, your down/up speeds, time of the day, etc.
Try turning off both your cable modem and router for about 30 seconds and power them on again (modem first, router 5 seconds after).


----------



## teo (Nov 10, 2014)

I can not configure the firewall. I started a thread and just saw that another controversy was generated.


----------

